# Lucy's New Nemesis: A Laser Pointer



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't ever get the youtube videos to show, but here's the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD9T1lBEifs .


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

hahahahahaha that was so cute....... love those puppy butts stuck up in the air.... reminded me of Lacy trying to catch a moth....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ahhhh nothing better then playing "chase the pointer". 

I embedded the video for you and deleted the other (duplicate) thread.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

my bf loves to shine a laser pointer around the floor and have Sam chase it around all night... it gives me a break from constant fetch game, and give us a good laugh at how silly Sam is ... lol


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

vrocco1 said:


> Ahhhh nothing better then playing "chase the pointer".
> 
> I embedded the video for you and deleted the other (duplicate) thread.



When I'm tired, I'll put her in the backyard, go upstairs, and have her chase it all over the yard until she's tired.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Adriennelane said:


> When I'm tired, I'll put her in the backyard, go upstairs, and have her chase it all over the yard until she's tired.


LOL That poor doggie.  I think she loves it.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, she does. She's figured out that we control it, and looks to us when it stops. She's even tried to get the pointer off the shelf when we weren't using it. We showed our friends last weekend, and they were like, "We've got to get one for Lakota (their yellow lab)."


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Just be careful with the laser pointer game. I've seen it become an OCD behavior in many dogs of assorted breeds, even Goldens. It can also generalize to reflections of any kind.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

What a cutie! Her colour is so deep too... wow!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Just be careful with the laser pointer game. I've seen it become an OCD behavior in many dogs of assorted breeds, even Goldens. It can also generalize to reflections of any kind.


Oh, we quit before she gets to carried away, and trust me, it isn't generalized.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It sounds like you have one smart little girl on your hands. My old Golden was scared of the laser pointer or a flashlight when inside, but loved them outside. Never could figure out why. I bet she would be good at advanced tricks.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Too funny! Lucy is a quick little pup.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Makes me feel good to know i'm not the only one who does this ha ha


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LMAO thats funny....but i agree with Quiz. The laser pointer can really mess a dog up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will have to get one of those for Bama in the yard. He just loves to chase the flashlight and I can wear him out. I wish we had a second story to be able to stay in the house and do it.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Someone was playing with one of these at the end of our last obedience class. A couple of the dogs were going nuts, Rookie was completely and totally uninterested!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

As Quiz & Rosco's Mom pointed out, ALL, PLEASE be careful with these laser pointers or flash lights, Dogs CAN REALLY become obsessed with the them and then you have an obsessive dog over ALL lights & reflections! It can turn a fun loving dog thing into a HUGE PROBLEM!!! Just like when a dog becomes obssesed with a toy, ball, water or barking this too will become a obsession! Just a dog trainers 2 cents worth.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> As Quiz & Rosco's Mom pointed out, ALL, PLEASE be careful with these laser pointers or flash lights, Dogs CAN REALLY become obsessed with the them and then you have an obsessive dog over ALL lights & reflections! It can turn a fun loving dog thing into a HUGE PROBLEM!!! Just like when a dog becomes obssesed with a toy, ball, water or barking this too will become a obsession! Just a dog trainers 2 cents worth.


Wow, thanks for that tip. I just got one of these today and I thought it was the most awesome thing I've found! However, my dog is still searching for the light. I can see how it could become obsessive. I'll have to do it in moderation.........


----------

